# Am I being fed a line of bull?????



## Ray Cover (Mar 19, 2010)

I need some info from some of you wood experts. The purple heart I ordered arrived today. The two 3x3 blocks are what I received. They are pictured on a board of purple heart I already had. As you can see they look nothing like purple heart. All the purple heart I have ever bought over the years has had that purple to purple brown color.

I contacted the guy I bought them from and he told me that they are purple heart that was cut fresh and that purple heart turns purple as the wood dries and air oxidizes the wood. So I check these with my moisture meter and they are at 12% moisture. I would think if they have been airing long enough to be at 12% they would have been airing long enough to turn color. IF in fact that is what Purple heart does.

Does purple heart actually get that color with age or am I being fed a line by this guy? If it does change color like that how long should it take?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

There is a great range of color in purpleheart. It does get browner when cut and the color will become more vivid after a short time. It will also tend to fade/brown out if exposed to excess sunlight.


----------



## Ray Cover (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply sawdust.

I have seen a fair range of color in purple heart I have some that is very dark brown from use and age. Most of it that I have had and used is bright purple under the outer layer when cut into.

Have you ever seen purple heart this light brown in color? 

Ray


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

No problem.


----------



## ShaneLyall (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm by no means an expert but could it have been cut from a larger blank just before sold? Was it shipped? How long in transit? I do know I've cut a pen blank from a larger block only to find the purple gone from the fresh cut sides. It should take less than a few days to recover it's purple hue if it's in fack purpleheart. Hope it works out for you and sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## Buckeyephil (Jan 25, 2011)

I am by no means an expert on the matter but I think the end grain on purple heart is pretty distinct. I would compare that to what you already have and see if they look similar.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Purple Heart
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/purpleheart.htm

Purple Heart
http://65.23.157.7/cgi-bin/woodsearch.cgi?commonname=purpleheart&prior=rrr

Discussion on whether wood is Purple Heart and where did the purple go, been a topic on several message boards. Guess even indirect sun light can turn it brown. Depending upon species may or may not have much purple to begin with. From what have read purple Purple heart will brown eventually.
So not sure being sold a line of bull.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

sure does look like walnut to me
but i sure dont know much:laughing:


----------



## Ray Cover (Mar 19, 2010)

Wildwood thanks for the links. That second article was particularly helpful. According to that it is heat that brings out the color in purple heart. The pics he showed before and after cooking the wood were pretty dramatic.

These are already down to 12% moisture I may try putting them in the oven at 300 for an hour like he did and see if that makes them purple. After reading that I suspect it is the kiln drying process that has brought out the color in the stuff I have bought int eh past.

Ray


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Talking about my first link, man that runs that site is a member here and very knowledgeable. Check out his fact sheet and turning properties. Purpleheart will dull tools so need to re-sharpen often and light touch.

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/purpleheart/purpleheart%20fact%20sheet.htm


----------



## davesplane (Apr 26, 2010)

I made this for my daughter for christmas and it is still changing its color every day, sometimes it just takes a little longer than others.
i have seen purple heart that is fresh cut and put in the sunlight will start to change it to purple but i dont think you would want to leave it for a long time or else it will go brown.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Fresh cut purple heart is brown. It will turn purple when exposed to ultraviolet light. Just place it in the sun for a few hours and you'll get purple back.


----------



## Ray Cover (Mar 19, 2010)

*Update*

I didn't want to leave everyone hanging on this so I have an update to post. Following the directions in the article Wildwood linked to I baked on of my blocks in the oven today. Here is a pic of the results. The dark spots are the anchorseal that melted when I baked it. It is indeed prupleheart and heat did indeed bring forth the brilliant purple color.


----------



## dhh57 (Feb 17, 2014)

So, I presume the answer is no!


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

dhh57 said:


> So, I presume the answer is no!


Holy exhumation, Batman!


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Don't need to bake it in the oven. Just put it out in the sunlight and it will change to the purple you got in the oven. Might take a little while but it will change on it's own if it gets enough UV light.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Ray Cover said:


> I didn't want to leave everyone hanging on this so I have an update to post. Following the directions in the article Wildwood linked to I baked on of my blocks in the oven today. Here is a pic of the results. The dark spots are the anchorseal that melted when I baked it. It is indeed prupleheart and heat did indeed bring forth the brilliant purple color.


Ray, glad my info about cooking helped you.

Had there not been other responses, I would have said that yeah, it looks like purpleheart to me and you need to leave it out in the sun or cook it :smile:


----------



## Haus (Jan 29, 2014)

Interesting stuff. Thanks for this, learning something new every day on here.


----------

